# Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

Aber eigentlich könnte ich schon wieder hinfahren.

Los ging´s am 30. Oktober 05 um 7:30 von Hattingen (NRW).
Am Abend vorher noch kurz den Wetterbericht gecheckt und siehe da, der Ausläufer von Hurricane "Rita" rollte auf Fehmarn zu  .
Auf einmal.... SMS von Nordlicht "Da hast du dir aber ein Schiedwetter ausgesucht" (danke für die Motivation Andy  )

Wat denn nu, Bootsangeln auf Fehmarn |kopfkrat oder doch lieber zu Hause bleiben?

Was gibt´s da zu überlegen. Also Auto gepackt und los.
Schliesslich war zumindest für Freitag Nachmittag noch ´nen 2er Wind aus West angesagt später auf Süd drehend.

Also, Platz da auf der Autobahn. Schütti kommt und wer sich ihm in den Weg stellt wird erschossen  . Na ja, ich bin kein Raser und so brauchte ich (ohne Stau) wie immer so knapp 5 Stunden aus dem Ruhrgebiet.

Ganz ruhig war ich, bis ich über die Sundbrücke fuhr. Ihr kennt das ja, Sonne, kaum Wind und der Sund voller Boote.

Noch mal kurz mit Nordlicht telefoniert und schon war klar, es geht von Katharinenhof raus (dem fällt auch nicht besseres mehr ein  ).

Und auf ein Mal ging alles ganz schnell. Alles was man an Klamotten nicht braucht ab ins Appartement, Ansteuerung Katharinenhof, Schlauchi fertiggemacht und ab ging´s.
14:30 war ich dann endlich auf dem ersehnten Wasser.





Schütti´s Schlauchi vor Anker bei Katharinenhof.


Zuerst mal die Stellen angefahren die auch im Mai erfolgreich waren.
Also bei 6 m angefangen und mit leichter Drift auf die 10 m Marke zu.

Die erste halbe Stunde wollte es nicht so richtig. Mal ein Zupfer hier mal ein Zupfer dort. Doch erstmal den neuen 40g Shad oder den 45g Jig (Twister) ausprobieren |kopfkrat . 

Na gut noch einen Wurf mit meiner Standardmontage (50g Pilker ohne Drilling mit zwei Jiggs als Beifänger), langsam geführt und "Biss", "Anhieb" der sitzt.
Na endlich ein schöner 52ger. 




Also, meinetwegen kanns so weitergehen.
Ging es dann auch, zumindest langsam. Zwischendurch durfte mal ein 40er wieder schwimmen und dann "riss" was ein meiner feinen Rute.

Oh waia das muss ein büschen Grösserer sein. Macht aber ganz schön Alarm der Busche. Dann kam er hoch und ich sah wie knapp er gehakt war.
Adrenalin kam nicht in Schüben sondern in Fluten #t . Ein schönen 70er.

O.K. ganz langsam zum Boot mit dir. Ein bisschen müde war er schon. Alles klar, die Hand am Nacken geht nicht (zu dick). Also versuchen ihn in die Kiemen zu packen. Und dann passierte es: Ein Kopfschlag von dem Verbrecher und er schlitze aus #q . 

Mein erster Gedanke: *hinterherspringen*, mein zweiter Gedanke: *lass das lieber*. Aber ihr kennt alle dieses betäubende Gefühl der Machlosigkeit.
Der letzte Trost war, "Dich hol ich morgen". (Er kam aber nicht mehr, soviel steht jetzt fest, ABER ICH HOL DICH NÄCHSTE JAHR :r ).

18:00 Uhr war dann Feierabend und ich konnte zumindest 5 Stück über 50 cm mit nach Hause nehmen. 

Am nächsten Tag war Schmuddelwetter (BFT 6-7 aus Süd) und Dauerregen. Rita war da. Also ab zu Nordlicht mal eben (2 Stunden) einen Kaffee geschlürft und den aktuellen Seewetterbericht abgeholt.

Siehe da, dass sieht ja für Sonntag (02.10.) und Montag (03.10.) richtig gut aus #6 .

Und so verbrachte ich den Samstag mit einer kleinen Inselbesichtigung. Wo kann man noch gute Stellen zum Wassern finden, wo kann ich meinen kleinen Sohnemann etwas zum Mitbringen kaufen u.s.w.

Moment mal, da hatten sich doch für heute noch zwei Boardies aus München angemeldet. Also, Handynummer raus und angerufen. "Wo seid ihr den gerade?"- Stokker: "Wir sind hier im Appartement in Albertsdorf, komm doch mal auf ein Bier vorbei". BIER |supergri??? Alles klar, ich komme.

Stokker konnte übrigens morgens am Niobe Denkmal eine schöne Meerforelle verhaften. "Zeig mal her das Ding". Ein schönes Tier sag ich euch.

O.K. schnell für den nächsten Tag an der Radarstation verabredet und los ging´s am Sonntag (bei Sonne und einem 3er Westwind) dem Dorsch entgegen.




Morgenstimmung bei Katharinenhof.




Stokker und Waldi beim Spinnen, Blinkern und was sonst noch so geht.

Ich kam den Beiden von Katharinenhof entgegen und hatt bereits 3 über 50 cm im Boot. Dann mal hier gepilkt und da gejiggt. Und nach und nach kamen ein paar Leos in Boot. Kleinere 40er durfen noch ein bisschen schwimmen (wir sehen uns in 2 Jahren  ). 

Als wir zusammen am Staberhuk ankamen waren ungefähr 35 Boote dort. Oh Schreck, ob hier was geht |kopfkrat .
Und es ging nichts, obwohl Fische auf dem Echolot zu sehen waren. 1,5 Stunden alles ausprobiert.

Schnell weg hier und Richtung Norden gedaddelt. Und siehe da es ging weiter wie am Morgen. So konnte ich den Tag über (von 10:00 bis 16:00) immerhin 10 Leos überlisten, wovon 4 Stück noch ein bisschen fressen und wachsen dürfen.




Heute abend gibt´s Dorschfilet. Legger, legger.

Abends noch 2 Bier und 3 Whiskey genossen und mit Sunny telefoniert.
"Alles klar, morgen um 9:30 an der Beelitz-Werft, ab in den Sund"
Und was da passierte: guck´s du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62026

Und das nächste mal fangen wir Fische, versprochen Sunny.

Wir konnten leider auch nur von 10:30 bis ca. 13:30 angeln da ich nächsten Tag nach Hause musste und meine Sachen noch ein bisschen Pflege brauchten. 

So ging´s am nächsten Morgen (Dienstag 04.10.) gemütlich (ohne Stau) nach Hause. Und da ich kein Angler bin der Massen an Filets mit nach Hause nehmen muss um glücklich zu sein, war dies mal wieder ein Super Angelwochenende mit vielen tollen Boardi-Bekanntschaften #6 .

Und natürlich komme ich nächste Jahr wieder. Und dann will ich Platte sehen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Feiner Bericht Schütti#6 . Und wie wir Fisch fangen werden. Inselverbot werden sie uns erteilen|supergri .


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@ Sunny

...wenn´s dann soweit gekommen ist (Inselverbot) fahren wir mit meinem Turboboot  |supergri von Grossenbrode aus an die Insel.

Und da die Fehmeraner immer "Weissen Riese" trinken, sehen die uns sowieso nicht. @Nordlicht  .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

[





			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Feiner Bericht Schütti#6 . Und wie wir Fisch fangen werden. Inselverbot werden sie uns erteilen|supergri .


Immer diese Theoretiker... #d  


			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Und da die Fehmeraner immer "Weissen Riese" trinken, sehen die uns sowieso nicht. @Nordlicht  .


ja ja, das ist schon ein sehr merkwürdiges Völkchen... aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

hast du schön geschrieben #6 
hättest du ein boot und keine gummiwurst hättest du dich zur ansteuerung - sund begeben und fangen können.
hättest du bessere ohren hättest du gehört das ich sagte fahr nach links zum camping auf 5 meter und fange da schollen...und wer ruft mich an und sagt ich bin hier direkt neben der brücke |kopfkrat  :m 
hätte, hätte, hätte

na mal sehen ob es im mai besser klappt...obwohl es da schon wieder fast zu warm ist, mein boot kommt ende februar wieder ins wasser


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Ich hab´ "Zwergi" am Montag übrigens noch eine Besuch abgestattet.

Lag ziemlich traurig da dein Böötchen und es sagte immer, "Mir ist so langweilig, wollt ihr nicht mal mir mir rausfahren?"  .

Willst du eigentlich Vögel oder Fische mit dem Netz fangen |kopfkrat .

Ah, jetzt weiss ich auch wie du immer 30 Dorsche fängst, dass passiert gar nicht mit der Angel #d  :m.

So, so nu weiss ich bescheid.

Mit dem Campingplatz und 5 m hatte ich ja schon im Ohr aber Sunny wollte doch ein paar schöne Dorschis blinkern und da dachte ich..... es war eben nicht´s los im Sund, basta   .

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Schütti , die Fotos sind leider nichts geworden. schade , schade . Aber uns hast du sauber erwischt, danke.

Nächstes mal lassen wir den 70ern keine Chance. Wir kreisen sie mit 2 Booten einfach ein :q
Schönen Gruss von Waldi und lass dich mal wieder sehen...


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Schön das es euch noch gibt  .

Hab lange nicht´s von euch gehört  .
Ich hoffe ihr habt noch gut gefangen und wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle.

War ein süper Tag mit euch #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## petipet (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Hallo Schütti,

klasse Bericht. Freue mich für dich. Leider hats terminmässig nicht geklappt. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 
Ich denke, bald werden wir ein Bierchen trinken.

Gruß...Peter:m


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

schöner Bericht !!!   #6
vielleicht klappt ja nächstes mal mit nem Dorsch-Fehmarn-Boots-Meeting ... :m
die Bilder wecken wieder den Wunsch sogleich wieder losfahren zu wollen ... |supergri


----------



## Schütti (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@petipet

Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns dieses Jahr noch auf 1 bis 6 Bierchen in Sprockitown  |supergri .

@HD4ever

Ich hab´ noch so schöne Bilder auf meinen Notebook aber leider kann man nur 5 Stück uploaden :c  .

Was hälst du davon, wenn wir nächstes Jahr mal gemeinsam Platten ärgern :g .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Moin Schütti! Netter Bericht! :q

Zum dem 70iger kann ich Dir nur raten spring nicht hinterher sondern nimm einfach mal einen Kescher/Gaff (na gut beim Schlauch lieber kein Gaff) mit


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Hallo Schütti,

klasse Bericht mit schönen Bildern.

Das mit dem 70 er ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert. Daher habe ich für dieses Jahr (in 2 Tagen gehts los) den Watkescher eingepackt.

Schöne Grüße!

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Schütti (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

O.K. für´s nächste mal ist ein Kescher on board und dann #: .

@Steinbuttschreck

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und lass danach mal was von dir hören #4 , verstehst du????

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´ noch so schöne Bilder auf meinen Notebook aber leider kann man nur 5 Stück uploaden :c  .



wenn du 5 x 5 uploadest hast du schon 25 Bilder eingestellt !!!   |supergri :m


----------



## Schütti (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du 5 x 5 uploadest hast du schon 25 Bilder eingestellt !!! |supergri :m


 

O.K. 5 x 5 ist 25. Das krieg ich noch hin  .
Und weiter. Musst du mir mal erklären wie das so geht |kopfkrat .
Und ausserdem sehe ich manche Berichte mit richtig grossen Foto´s.
Er sagt mir aber immer "Nur 650 x 650 Pixel und ja nicht grösser als 97,5 KB".

Wie machen die das bloss alle #c .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Ich nehme an das sie pro Antwort nur ein Bild reinstellen.....


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. 5 x 5 ist 25. Das krieg ich noch hin  .
> Und weiter. Musst du mir mal erklären wie das so geht |kopfkrat .



is doch ganz einfach .....
sollte doch gehen das du an jeden neuen Beitrag wieder neue Foddos anhängen kannst !!!   
Also 5 Beiträge mit je 5 pics ... :m
die "großen" Bilder gehen nur wenn du die irgendwie auf nen server hochlädst und die Bilder dann verlinkst in dem Beitrag ......


----------



## Schütti (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Ach sooooooo, ist das Langweilig  und ich dachte das wäre kompliziert  .




So jetzt aber schnell weg ich hab´ Hunger auf Fisch.




Hab ich doch gesagt, heute abend gibt´s Fisch #6 .




Und noch einer, dann kriegt meine Family auch Fisch O.K.




Da hab´ ich |schlafen  und von meinem 70er geträumt, ich krieg dich schon noch du Verbrecher |supergri .




Auch immer wieder schön, oder????????


Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

ne siehst !!!   :m
schicke Bilder !
wäre ja zu blöd gewesen wenn du die uns vorenthalten hättest ! 
wir machen nochmal welche zusammen irgendwann ! :m


----------



## Schütti (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Das mit den gemeinsamen Bildern sollten wir vielleicht nächstes Frühjahr mal in Angriff nehmen.

Ich denke da so an den 1. Mai. Darf ich aber zu Hause noch nicht verraten sonst |splat2:  .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Nicht so spät , Schütti.

Wer zu spät kommt , den bestraft die Leber, oder so.

Mitte April gibt`s viel schönere Bilder ( voller Fische zb.)
Und das was ich dann noch drin lasse ,dass musst du dir mit HD4ever teilen. 
Willst du das dir das echt antun ??


----------



## Schütti (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Kramm, krammmm, an wo is denn mein Kalender ;+ .

Ahha, da isser ja. So, mal gucken. OOOOOstern da is ja Ostern wo man fahren könnte.

Sag mal Stokker, bist du vor oder nach Ostern dort oder vielleicht direkt in den Ferien?????

Das wäre doch ´ne Möglichkeit, oder???

Allerdings haben wir Mitte Mai diesen Jahres auch gut gefangen und die Aussentemperaturen sind schon ein wenig angenehmer |rolleyes .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben wir Mitte Mai diesen Jahres auch gut gefangen und die Aussentemperaturen sind schon ein wenig angenehmer |rolleyes .
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> Euer Schütti



Du Weichei:q , dass glaube ich jetzt nicht.

Osterferien würde ich vermeiden, da ist doch schon wieder der Teufel auf der Insel los. Entweder kurz vorher oder nachher.


----------



## Schütti (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Ob ich es wohl hinkriege mir bis dahin ein paar Buttlöffel zu basteln #c .

Und dann Sunny zeig ich dir mal wie man Platte fängt :q :q :q .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Ich hatte mir auf die schnelle auch 2 Buttlöffel geschnitzt , und dann prompt vor lauter Wellen vergessen sie mal auszuprobieren.Naja, das holen wir nach.
Schütti
Mal sehen ob vor Ostern oder danach, in den Ferien ist es auch gut , ob die Insel dann voll ist oder nicht.Auf dem Wasser gibt`sowieso kein Gedränge. ( höchstens ein Hauen und Stechen um die dicken 70 er)...jedenfalls arbeite ich schon daraufhin.
Der Haufen an Süssholz zuhause wird immer grösser..:q


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> @petipet
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns dieses Jahr noch auf 1 bis 6 Bierchen in Sprockitown  |supergri .
> 
> ...



Also ehrlich, ich hab selbst nicht viel Ahnung, aber machs wie ich: Oben auf den Text: "Warten mit den Kommentaren, ich will noch Bilder anschließend runterladen" Dann antworte ich mir jeweils selbst und setze 5 Bilder für 5 Bilder nach. Klappt meist. Hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=913188#post913188
war nur ein Kommentrar zwischen. Für die großen Bilder im bericht brauche ich wohl eine Homepage und die habe ich nicht.

Prima Bericht. Und laß dich nicht mit deinem Bötchen verrückt machen, bei gutem Wetter kommst du auch an die Ansteuerungstonne. Nur von Tonne 5 im Belt würde ich heute abraten. 
Da bin ich mal vor vielen Jahren ohne Sportbootführerschein und ohne Weste, eben ohne alles rausgefahren und zum Glück auch wieder heil zurückgekommen. Meine Plaste war 2,80 m lang und der Motor hatte 3,5 PS.
Auf der "Rückfahrt" Hat mich ein Zollboot - natürlich die Männer darauf - (zu Recht) zur Sau gemacht. Gefangen habe ich sowie nichts, als ich an der Tonne war, heulte die so markerschütternd :qund mein leichtes Geschirr trieb durch die horrenede Strömung fast unter der Wasseroberfläche|uhoh:. 
Na ja, es war ein schöner Tag mit Somnne und Sonnenbrand und eine Erfahrung reicher|rolleyes.

Winke winke aus Hamburg von

Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@HD4ever

 Ich hab´ noch so schöne Bilder auf meinen Notebook aber leider kann man nur 5 Stück uploaden :c  .


Ähm#q, wieder die Augen nicht aufgemacht. Mit meinem Bildertext meine ich natürlich HD4ever |peinlich


Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> setze 5 Bilder für 5 Bilder nach.


klappt nicht nur meistens - sondern immer 
genau so meinte ich das auch #h


----------



## Schütti (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@ Stokker

Meinst du ich sollte auch schon mal die Feile und ´nen dichen Balken (Süssholz) rausholen um dann im April oder Mai wegzukommen  :q .

Übrigens die Buttlöffel sind in der Mache. Habe gerade bei einem Verwandten 2,5 und 3 mm Messingblech bestellt und meine Bandschleifmaschine auf meiner Werkbank montiert. So und nun her mit dem Material :q :q .

@ Dieter33546

Tonne 5, manno Mann da hattest du dir aber einiges vorgenommen.
Gut das du schönes Wetter hattest (und das auch so geblieben ist), sonst hätten wir jetzt ein Boardie weniger #t .

Zum Glück ist ja nichts passiert.


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@ Schütti
mach dir nicht so einen kopf wegen der buttlöffel !
man kann eben so gut nen guten alte effzett blinker vor den haken schalten oder nen esslöffel am stiel abtrennen und ein loch vorn und hinten reinbohren........
hier im burger laden hängen buttlöffel die sehen fast so aus wie stink normale löffel wie man sie im besteckkasten hat, nur haben die im laden eine goldene farbe.


----------



## Stokker (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Die habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Wo waren die denn versteckt ??( hinter den Wattis, oder ??)
Gruss Chris


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@ Der nicht auf der Insel wohnt 
die dinger hängen eigentlich links neben den pilkern und lagen so bei 7 euro.


----------



## Schütti (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@Nordlicht

7 € ist ja schon ´ne Hausnummer |uhoh: .
Für das Geld hab´ ich schnell selbst ein paar geschnitzt :q .

Ach, sach mal Andy, wenn ich nach Grossenbrode fahre zum Wattis suchen....ist da plümpern oder mit der Forke graben (im seichten Wasser) empfehlenswert |kopfkrat und wie sieht´s mit dem Wind aus??? Ich könnte mir denken, dass man bei einem 4er Westwind man die Wattis beim plümpern (bedingt durch die Wellen) nicht sieht, die auf dem Boden liegen!!!!

Muss ich die dann mit so einem Krabbenkescher (wie in Kinder am Strand benutzen) blind aufsuchen, oder wie machs du das???

Gruss 

Euer Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

@ Schütti
bohh, wo holst du immer die ganzen fragen her |kopfkrat |supergri 
alles was du zum plümpen gepostet hast ist richtig, plümper (keine forke), kleiner kescher, eimer und auf schwachen wind hoffen.
am besten geht es zu zweit. einer plümpt schon mal die löcher und der andere wartet bis der sand etwas abgezogen ist und sammelt ein...alle 20 min wechseln


----------



## Schütti (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Wie du siehst will ich ein Fehmarn-Spezi werden #6  .

Aber ich denke du kannst dich darüber freuen, wenn ich alles weiss, kann ich dich hier im Board ein büschen entlasten und du hast weniger Arbeit mit dem beantworten von schwierigen Fragen :m .

Bis dahin

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Nix da mit entlasten. Der Mann blüht förmlich auf wenn er einem helfen kann. Das muss erhalten bleiben durch ewige Fragerei :q:q


----------



## Schütti (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Genau, Fragen, Fragen, Fragen.....was könnte mir denn jetzt mal einfallen????

Ach so, sag mal Andy was ich dich schon immer mal fragen wollte, wie geht´s dir eigentlich wenn du immer unsere komischen Frazen sehen musst  |muahah: |jump: 


Schütti


----------



## Stokker (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Also bei meiner erschreckt er jedenfalls. Klar, geht mir morgends genauso wenn ich das erste mal in den Spiegel schau...:q


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

puhh, das endet hier aber in einem grossem gelaber wie....#t 
also was ich so denke wenn ich eure gesichter sehe möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich posten denn es gibt hier noch kiddys unter 18 und die mod`s würden mit ihren verwarnungen nicht mehr hinterher kommen |supergri 

aber wenn ich mein eigenes gesicht morgens im spiegel sehe werde ich immer mächtig sexuell erregt :m


----------



## Stokker (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Das habe ich gar nicht bemerkt das du süsselst.:q:q Dir werd ich Rosarutenfranzl schicken.

Sagt der eine Schwule zum anderen, Hach, bin ich spitz, ich könnte jetzt sogar `ne Fliege vernaschen.
Darauf sein Freund: Bssssssssssssssss......


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schütti.... zurück von Fehmarn !!!*

Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt hiermit ganz offiziell diesen Thread schliessen.
Wir machen dann im "Schütti.... und der Sund" weiter :q :q :q  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

